# mount_nfs over IPv6



## diffuser78 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am trying to nfs mount a directory from a Ubuntu Linux server (its runs a nfs server) on to my client FreeBSD box (running 6.1).


I issue a commands as follows:

mount_nfs -L -r 32768 -w 32768 -t 14 -o noinet4,rw,tcp,intr fe80::21a:a0ff:feb5:7778:/home/daniel/test /mount/test

and I get an error: "tcp6: Netid not found in netconfig database"

If I tweak a little bit as follows:

mount_nfs -L -r 32768 -w 32768 -t 14 -o noinet4,rw,tcp,intr [fe80::21a:a0ff:feb5:7778]:/home/daniel/test /mount/test

I get an error: "zsh: no matches found: [fe80::21a:a0ff:feb5:7778]:/home/daniel/test"

Finally, If I give the interface name as follows: 

mount_nfs -L -r 32768 -w 32768 -t 14 -o noinet4,rw,tcp,intr [fe80::21a:a0ff:feb5:7778%eth0]:/home/daniel/test /mount/test

I still get an error: "zsh: no matches found: [fe80::21a:a0ff:feb5:7778]:/home/daniel/test"


What is the correct way of mounting nfs over IPv6. Same host can seamlessly mount on IPv4. 

Any insight is greatly appreciated.

thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm... fe80:: is a local, non-routable, IPv6 address. It should work though..

I mount my nfs shares using IPv6, but I've setup name resolving. So the server's name resolves to it's IPv6 address.

Just tried it using the IPv6 IP:


```
root@williscorto:~#host molly
molly.dicelan.home has address 192.168.1.190
molly.dicelan.home has IPv6 address 2001:888:1c5b::190
root@williscorto:~#mount 2001:888:1c5b::190:/storage storage/
root@williscorto:~#
```
Works like a charm..


----------



## diffuser78 (Jan 9, 2009)

So this IPv6 address (2001:888:1c5b::190 in your case) is not link local address right ? How did you get this address ?

Can you please tell how did you do name resolving, and show how does your /etc/hosts looks like ?

Are you using FreeBSD 7 ? I am currently at 6.1. 

Any other suggestions or tips you might want to share ?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2009)

diffuser78 said:
			
		

> So this IPv6 address (2001:888:1c5b::190 in your case) is not link local address right ? How did you get this address ?


That's a global IPv6 address. My ISP has (experimental) IPv6 support. If there are no routers between the client and the server you should be able to use the link local addresses.



> Can you please tell how did you do name resolving, and show ho does your /etc/hosts looks like ?



I've set up a local bind nameserver, I use it to resolve my local domain and as a caching server for Internet.



> Are you using FreeBSD 7 ? I am currently at 6.1.


Currently 7-STABLE but I've used this same setup on 6.


----------

